# Flyrod muskies?



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

What size flyrod/reel do I need to purchase when targeting muskie.

Total newb here.........I've never casted a flyrod.

Ideas for flies and or pics welcome!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

PM sent ....


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

A 9wt is good but a 10wt is better. Flies from 5" to 15" is what I use with a majority being ing in the 6 to 10 inches. You want a large profile and lately the firetiger color has been good for me. Most hook up will be right near the boat so a heavier rod is best to horse them from beating you. Your reel does not need to be huge but you better to get a large arbor to pick up line fast. My favorite reel is the Bass Pro Shops Gold Cup#3. Best value for the reel and the drag is excellent but the handle is what I like the most as it is big enough to grab and very comfortable.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

These dudes recommend a 12wt atleast: http://www.muskycountryoutfitters.com/


here are some of the flies this guy throws: http://www.itinerantangler.com/cgi-bin/board/YaBB.pl?num=1271172080


not saying this is the ONLY way, but seeing as I am still trying to learn and hav yet to even have a muskie boil on my fly, this is my bible.

As far as gear goes, I have two rods strung at a time, a TFO mini mag 8-10, and a TFO TiCRX. The reels I use are sage 2580 and echoing what FFD said, the BPS gold cup reel. That reel can take a beating and a half. Both rods have the cortland little tunny line, but only the mini mag has an extra spool with a floating line.

Hopefully I was SOME help and didnt discourage you.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

crkwader said:


> These dudes recommend a 12wt atleast: http://www.muskycountryoutfitters.com/
> 
> man that seems heavy! me and my buddy caught 6-8 110-130 pound fish on a 10wt.!


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

I couldnt have agreed more, about a year ago. But throwing the HUGE flies they throw, plus a full sinking line, I can see why they say a 12wt. I could barely throw the flies they toss with a 10wt.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I can attest to that it is a bitch to throw Extra large flies and a 500 gr full sinking line on a 10wt. It is doable though by making your flies lighter somewhat but without taking the large profile shape away. Beside I was going to go out tomorrow but the other day I was inspection my 10wt and I must of cracked in the tip section with an errant fly.  So have to send it back for repairs. so I will use my 12wt from now on on the fullsinking line. If you know that there are plenty 40"+ muskies/pike then go the heaviest you can. I would also recommend getting some books on this type of fishing. I have "Muskie On The Fly" by Robert S. Tomes, it's a fantastic book to read over and over as it get you into the big predator fever! Once you get your first on the fly, it's no looking back! I got one on a bait caster last fall and I wasn't impressed one bit and is nothing like it on the fly rod.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

9wt wt and a 350 grain full sink throws some mighty big stuff, I would say best all around for what you are fishing
a 12 is too much in my opinion unless you are fishing in the fall in a place with a lot of pigs and throwing flies over 15in


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

A good article I found on this topic: http://www.midcurrent.com/articles/techniques/tomes_muskie.aspx


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

RK, that is what I am using the most and I like it along with an extra spool with a intermediate line. 
Just ordered a Ross FlyStik 10wt. Read some great reviews and for $169, it is by far the best deal with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Has anyone asked the anglers over in the Muskie & Pike forum? It seems there is some interest there in catching them on the fly. One current discussion regards buying flies for Muskie. Just thought you might be able to bring in more voices on this.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice/help guys!

I will post you guys a pic when my "Fly Muskie" happens.


----------

